# New Hives.. Paint? Stain? What's the scoop?



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Here's a link where this topic was discussed.

I personally prefer to paint the outside of my boxes with a decent latex exterior paint. I apply a good coat of primer such as Zinser 123, and then follow up with (2) coats of latex semi-gloss paint. I do not paint the inside of the boxes.

It's good to let them dry for a couple of days before you deploy them - longer if possible. Hope that helps!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I stained the outside of ours with green deck stain.
Looks good. I have a few nucs with thompsons clear on them also.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The outside needs to be protected from moisture and UV, the sun. The bees will take care of the inside with propolis. Paint has more solids, UV protection but spar varnish at about twice the price of paint will last almost as long if you want the natural wood look. 
It is a good idea to set the unused hive out in the sun for a day or more to evaporate all the chemicals too. Personally, I set the primed wood out for a day to drive out all the volatiles and a day with the top coat to dry it more. The moisture and sap in the wood seem to be less as I used to ship and the weights were lighter.


----------



## af_newbie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in the same position as you. I've been told by experienced beekeepers that each hive should have its own stand so that you don't disturb the other hives when you work on one.

Regarding painting, I've been told that it is a good idea to paint brood boxes in one color and supers in a different color. And put some geometrical symbol (in different color and other than red which bees cannot see) on each hive 
that is visible from a distance. I've been told that it helps lost bees find 
their way home. Put number on each hive so that you can reference it in your logs.

You doing the right thing about 2 ft stand. I was told to do exactly that height. 

Just repeating what I've been told by others (and plan to do).


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

af_newbie said:


> I'm in the same position as you. I've been told by experienced beekeepers that each hive should have its own stand so that you don't disturb the other hives when you work on one.


I've got just about one year of experience so I shouldn't go against experienced keepers, but we've got three hives on one stand and I can say that when working with one, the other two certainly don't seem to be the least bit disturbed. We learned very quickly that bees just want to go about their own business, and unless you REALLY mess with them they'll do just that. Place your stand in a spot that allows you to access the hives from the rear and you'll have no problem.


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

KQ6AR said:


> I stained the outside of ours with green deck stain.
> Looks good. I have a few nucs with thompsons clear on them also.


Dan's being modest. His hives look beautiful, and I soon as I saw them I was sorry we had painted ours. Very nice.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Pink Cow said:


> I've got just about one year of experience so I shouldn't go against experienced keepers....


Beekeeping is more art than science, more opinion than fact, more localized than one-size-fits-all. 

Opinions are like children...mine are always the best. Yeah, listen to the experienced beekeepers. Many of them have been there, done that, formed an opinion. But everyone will find what works for them in their locale. It's what makes beekeeping very interesting.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Virginia man, I have a couple of garden hives that I stained, then put 3 coats of polly on. It was very time consumming but well worth it. When people see my hives they cant belive they are beehives.


----------

